# aion online



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 5, 2009)

just wanted to poke in and say, i believe open beta starts the 6th, and you can begin to dl the client from aion now.. I've heard excellent things about this game, and i'm looking forward to it, i'm almost done dling the beta figured i'd let you guys know.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> just wanted to poke in and say, i believe open beta starts the 6th, and you can begin to dl the client from aion now.. I've heard excellent things about this game, and i'm looking forward to it, i'm almost done dling the beta figured i'd let you guys know.



SS if you can bud  plz? for little ol sol?


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, it really does look amazing. Dont you need beta keys to play though? if so, where did you get it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I also heard you still need a cdkey for the open beta, but didn't look into it a ton. I'm happy with CO, but wouldn't mind trying this if I can.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would quite like to play it before it officially comes out, i dont have the money to pay for it monthly  il look in to it right now


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm on the Aion arena forums but I don't play the game heh.


----------



## lemode (Sep 5, 2009)

I put $5 down on AION to get a dvd case with a beta key last week. Went back after downloading the OB client from file planet, added the beta key to my existing PlayNC master account, then went back & canceled the pre order and picked up Batman: Arkham Asylum.

Was not impressed with the second closed beta test of AION (friends CE acct) however, the newest patch notes may have cleared up some gripes I had with movement and rampant rift ganking (while testing other classes).

So hopefully this beta test changes my mind. I haven’t been in a MMO for 9 months. Kind of fiending for PvP!


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 5, 2009)

About Aion, this games graphics and artwrok quality is simply 1st class.
I am actually palying a level 33 Ranger on the Taiwanese servers.

The first 20 level in this game is a breeze, but once you reach around lv 30 life gets tough.
Its hard to endure the grind fest on the mid-30s if you are not used to Korean styke of game play. (Lineage II)

I also played a Gladiator to lv 29 and a Spiritmaster to lv 25 during the Taiwanese close Beta.
Most of the fun comes when you are lv25 and reach the Abyss, that is where all the PVP/Ganking/Gibbing takes place 
Also the Abyss features more upbeat battle BGMs.

The onky issue with Aion right now, is that it seems to have memory overflow problems which causes the game to error.
This is most evident in siege battles.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 5, 2009)

i don't think i can ss it just yet, it says it doesn't start till the 6th, i'll have ss as soon as midnight rolls around, i'll be babysitting my graam for the next 10 hours so i'll be online all night, exodusprime1337 for xfire and aim if anybody wants to chat about it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 5, 2009)

I wonder if i will be able to parcipiate in OBT if i have preodered this game from steam month ago,because i played in CBT.So i would really like to play once more to enter final staged game.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 6, 2009)

from my understanding you can participate in the open beta if you have an ncsoft account.  I personally had just created one with no problems.  As an update the open beta goes live in 40 minutes... hope to see you all online.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 6, 2009)

OK i got into it what server are u playing?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 6, 2009)

i'm on castor. player "wizard"


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im on Israphel.  The Elyos.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

So is this an Open Beta, or a Closed Beta on larger scale (where keys are exclusive).


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So is this an Open Beta, or a Closed Beta on larger scale (where keys are exclusive).



it's an Open beta.  Can get a key i think just by creating an NCsoft account and dling the client.  I had pre-purchased so i'm already in..

Major problem right now...TONS of lag...

other than that a lot of fun IMO.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes Aion is a great game for the first 20~25 levels depends on class.
After lv 30.... It starts to get grindy.

Especially I am a Ranger... So I go whe way of the Tigger 
Jump Shot to ifinity and beyond!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> it's an Open beta.  Can get a key i think just by creating an NCsoft account and dling the client.  I had pre-purchased so i'm already in..
> 
> Major problem right now...TONS of lag...
> 
> other than that a lot of fun IMO.



How many days is this beta open for?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 7, 2009)

Yestarday i made my warrior on server i dont remember.Gameplay was ok when i turned off my torrents . was almost no lags.I think i got lvl3,very intresting game i like quests.Probably will try to form a party tonight, to see how it's different from other games.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 7, 2009)

just hit level 10 in open beta, my gtx 285 and phenom 2 keep it about 80fps almost constantly at 8x aa everything maxed.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 7, 2009)

here's another one


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 7, 2009)

This beta is so far uber terrible as far as lag is concerned...I played WoW in both Closed and Open beta and it never lagged this bad.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2009)

having zero problems with lag here. apart from the 1 hour delayed launch everything is completely smooth


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't realize it looked so asian, I know it's a more asian mmo, but thought it got away from that a bit.


----------



## human_error (Sep 7, 2009)

Played on 3 CBs so i'm not playing in the OB as i'll just be re-doing everything again which may make the launch grind a little taxing...

here are some SS from the previous CB on my templar:
















NCsoft have said that they'll be doing a lot of backend testing for load levels throughout the beta so they're using this as a stress test (expect lag to come and go as they adjust resource allocation to different areas of the game).


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 7, 2009)

The Open beta is going until Sept 13 I believe.  Then I think the a few days early Pre-Orders get early access...and then the 22nd it launches officially.

So far I've actually enjoyed it.  Seem's pretty fun.  The game ran fine until around 10PM EST. NCSoft said they were addressing issue's with latency so that's where I experienced it.  Other than that its been great, smooth playing.


----------



## Naelex (Sep 7, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> This beta is so far uber terrible as far as lag is concerned...I played WoW in both Closed and Open beta and it never lagged this bad.



guess you never played the WoTLK beta tho? that was just lagg - offline - lagg - offline.

haven't had any problems myself with the aion beta, but they are betas for a reason


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 7, 2009)

them pics dont look half bad, i wouldnt mind trying this once a demo comes out, getting a little closer to Aoc quality (age of conan) does it support dx10?


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 7, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> them pics dont look half bad, i wouldnt mind trying this once a demo comes out, getting a little closer to Aoc quality (age of conan) does it support dx10?


Nope, it is directX 9.0c, but this runs much much better on ATi cards than AoC. 
If you enjoy HDR lighting effects, Asmodia has better effects.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 7, 2009)

human_error said:


> Played on 3 CBs so i'm not playing in the OB as i'll just be re-doing everything again which may make the launch grind a little taxing...
> 
> here are some SS from the previous CB on my templar:
> 
> NCsoft have said that they'll be doing a lot of backend testing for load levels throughout the beta so they're using this as a stress test (expect lag to come and go as they adjust resource allocation to different areas of the game).


The typical NC policy is that they won't do a wipe after the OB.
Which means you will not need to start over again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Nope, it is directX 9.0c, but this runs much much better on ATi cards than AoC.
> If you enjoy HDR lighting effects, Asmodia has better effects.



You sure, I was playing AoC maxed out at release on 2x HIS 3870's (since DX10 wasn't at release). And just recently when I went back and played with a 4870x2 and could play on DX10 maxed out. Your referring to the bug where peoples GPU's would stay in the power conservation mode, anyone who didn't have that bug played the game great.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah the screen shots don't do it justice, it is beatiful, and the game runs at 8xaa all settings maxed except view distance on my g71 asus laptop at 1440x900 which is incredible.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 7, 2009)

I will make clan homepage,maybe later when will start real action.My clan site will be ready less or more.


----------



## human_error (Sep 7, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The typical NC policy is that they won't do a wipe after the OB.
> Which means you will not need to start over again.



NC have said hundreds of times they will wipe after the CBs finished and after the OB - you will only be able to keep characters created on or after the head start event next week, so yes i would have to start again 

And yes as others have said the game is very pretty on full settings, they are really using their modified cryengine 1 to its fullest.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 7, 2009)

Is in this game Raid bosses.?If yes, I hope as much as in lineage2


----------



## Naelex (Sep 7, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Is in this game Raid bosses.?If yes, I hope as much as in lineage2



Yeah there is quite a few afaik, check this vid out it looks pretty cool


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIVFBNysZwU
```


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 8, 2009)

human_error said:


> NC have said hundreds of times they will wipe after the CBs finished and after the OB - you will only be able to keep characters created on or after the head start event next week, so yes i would have to start again
> 
> And yes as others have said the game is very pretty on full settings, they are really using their modified cryengine 1 to its fullest.


NC EU  and US are a bunch of jerks then, NC Korea and NC Taiwan did not wipe the game after the OB. :shadedshu

Anyways, the game is gorgeous on 8xCFAA Edge Detect.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 8, 2009)

These screens were all taken on my g71 asus at max settings everything turned up, i average anywhere between 60 and 80 in town and 80-120 outside of town, cpu oc at 3.0Ghz stock voltage and gtx260 at 550/950/1350


and yess 8xaa with all settings max bloom setting  1 is incredible imho for an mmo this game is gorgeous


----------



## newconroer (Sep 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You sure, I was playing AoC maxed out at release on 2x HIS 3870's (since DX10 wasn't at release). And just recently when I went back and played with a 4870x2 and could play on DX10 maxed out. Your referring to the bug where peoples GPU's would stay in the power conservation mode, anyone who didn't have that bug played the game great.




I'd have to agree, the 4xxx series rule AoC. X2 and crossfire 4870s stomp the GTX295 something awful.

However everyone suffers in DX10. You might have your settings 'maxed out,' but you aren't getting anywhere near enjoyable frames, especially not like it was in DX9.

Oh and btw, be curious to know what driver version you use on the X2 for DX9, ever since 8.11 hotfix 2 the newer versions have cut the frames almost in half sometimes, with an average loss of almost 30%. That's absurd, and is why some people think the ATi cards aren't doing so well - I would expect not with those drivers.

It's all a bit goofy too, somethings wrong somewhere.

Anyways, as for Aion, yes it does look more Asian than most people were expecting, but it's like I said, its the first majorly Asian themed MMO to break through into the western market, since FFXI.

Problem is, it's not better than FFXI tactically, and it's visuals aren't evolutionary. It still suffers all the typical woes of MMOs, with linear level progression, everyone rushing to end game for redundant and repetitive(yet lackluster) raiding and the whole nine yards.

People will like it, they will play it, but it's a farcry from the next best MMO.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 8, 2009)

Naelex said:


> guess you never played the WoTLK beta tho? that was just lagg - offline - lagg - offline.
> 
> haven't had any problems myself with the aion beta, but they are betas for a reason



Actually, I did. I wasted years of my life to WoW. I'm done with it now and generally done with video games. I play a little bit a week now, but I get bored so fast.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2009)

newconroer said:


> I'd have to agree, the 4xxx series rule AoC. X2 and crossfire 4870s stomp the GTX295 something awful.
> 
> However everyone suffers in DX10. You might have your settings 'maxed out,' but you aren't getting anywhere near enjoyable frames, especially not like it was in DX9.
> 
> ...



Actually my FPS was fine in DX10, I had some issues with it, but I can't remember what I did to fix it, then it ran great. As far as drivers, I only played my 14 free days like 1.5 months ago, at that time I think I was using 9.7's. I didn't really pay attention to my frames though when I was playing all I know is in DX9 it also ran great, I remember seeing over 100fps decently often in DX9.

Some screens don't seem to asian for this game, and others do. Female characters faces are just too doll like, and everything looks to have a fantasy fake type glow on it (too many bright colors). I'm not a big fan of anime or things styled like it, so it's probably just me though. But some of those screens do look stellar.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Actually my FPS was fine in DX10, I had some issues with it, but I can't remember what I did to fix it, then it ran great. As far as drivers, I only played my 14 free days like 1.5 months ago, at that time I think I was using 9.7's. I didn't really pay attention to my frames though when I was playing all I know is in DX9 it also ran great, I remember seeing over 100fps decently often in DX9.
> 
> Some screens don't seem to asian for this game, and others do. Female characters faces are just too doll like, and everything looks to have a fantasy fake type glow on it (too many bright colors). I'm not a big fan of anime or things styled like it, so it's probably just me though. But some of those screens do look stellar.




actually, if you had a shot at the toon customization screen you can make a toon look like almost anybody you want, it's insane the way you can customize your toon, one of my favorite parts of the game.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2009)

so is this monthly fee like lineage II? pr os this like guildwars?


----------



## Naelex (Sep 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> so is this monthly fee like lineage II? pr os this like guildwars?



Yeah i think it is, when you buy the game that gets you a month free though


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 9, 2009)

its 14.99$ i think, but i got 37days as i bought special edition


----------



## Naelex (Sep 9, 2009)

dont think im gonna be able to afford that at uni meh, hope i dont lose my 10 quid pre-order deposit though


----------



## lemode (Sep 10, 2009)

Playing in the CBs and now this OB is kind of bad. I am almost bored with this game already. However, I’ve played enough MMOs to say that I am just not into fantasy (swords shields mages) type games. Warhammer, Darkfall, WoW, Lineage, Guild Wars, etc…not one has compared to my excellent experience playing DAoC thus really ruining my entire view of this particular MMO setting.

I need sci-fi or superhero(ish) unfortunately CO is no bueno and SW:TOR is still a long ways away. I guess I will look into APB whenever that is released as Cryptic making STO will make me stay FAR FAR away.


----------



## Naelex (Sep 10, 2009)

i just signed up for the APB beta it looks really interesting^^


----------



## newconroer (Sep 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> actually, if you had a shot at the toon customization screen you can make a toon look like almost anybody you want, it's insane the way you can customize your toon, one of my favorite parts of the game.




Maybe, a nice touch I suppose, a throw-back to Elder Scrolls customization levels, but who cares?

How much longer do we have to endure wattered down clone MMOs with all these ways to make people look 'cool' in the virtual world, but the game play is pure shit?

I DON'T CARE HOW I OR YOU LOOK, I HAVE FRIENDS, A WIFE, A JOB, ....shit I have a life.

Here's a tip for developers - Stop making games that give people more incentive to live in the game world, and start making games that give people incentive to just P L A Y the fu**ing game - no strings attached.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> actually, if you had a shot at the toon customization screen you can make a toon look like almost anybody you want, it's insane the way you can customize your toon, one of my favorite parts of the game.



I've hard it does have nice customization, but a lot of games do. The real question is, can you get away from the smooth looking characters with pointy hair. With enough time in a few MMO's you can recreate a lot of people, here's my AoC Kurgan


----------



## lemode (Sep 13, 2009)

Naelex said:


> i just signed up for the APB beta it looks really interesting^^



i got in.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 13, 2009)

Cant wait for 20th september to start play it.And dont forget that on 18th sep will be ingame nickname choosing for those who bought preoder.


----------



## lemode (Sep 13, 2009)

I’ll be on Israphel! Can’t wait till Thursday either because I have a Razer Naga coming just in time for Aion!


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 13, 2009)

newconroer said:


> Maybe, a nice touch I suppose, a throw-back to Elder Scrolls customization levels, but who cares?
> 
> How much longer do we have to endure wattered down clone MMOs with all these ways to make people look 'cool' in the virtual world, but the game play is pure shit?
> 
> ...



It's called a Role-Playing Game for a reason...  Maybe these are the wrong kind of games for you?  The game revolves around that one character that you make, I sure as hell hope I look different than other people.  The customization in this game is amazing, and the gameplay is up there too, although I've only seen levels 1-15.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 13, 2009)

lemode said:


> I’ll be on Israphel! Can’t wait till Thursday either because I have a Razer Naga coming just in time for Aion!



ok than i will join you in your server


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 13, 2009)

Metal-Head said:


> It's called a Role-Playing Game for a reason...  Maybe these are the wrong kind of games for you?  The game revolves around that one character that you make, I sure as hell hope I look different than other people.  The customization in this game is amazing, and the gameplay is up there too, although I've only seen levels 1-15.


Get to the 30s grind fest then you will see 

I guess I just had enough with clicking and button smashing games for now.
I just can't wait for Monster Hunter Frontier


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 13, 2009)

All MMorpg transforms to never ending grinding and boting Horror


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 13, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Get to the 30s grind fest then you will see
> 
> I guess I just had enough with clicking and button smashing games for now.
> I just can't wait for Monster Hunter Frontier



hehe. Yeah that's what I hear.  I find getting friends together and chatting on vent or something while grinding together helps with the grind fest that most mmo's turn into.


----------



## lemode (Sep 13, 2009)

NC mmos in particualr have the lamest grinds.

Warhammer though shit spoiled me by allowing us to PvP from rank 1.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Arciks said:


> All MMorpg transforms to never ending grinding and boting Horror



I personally don't mind watching my character progress through quests. Every game has them, I don't see them any different, even if your not killing x of these, it's always a basic kill something or do something layout. 

What I hate is grinding resources, but watching my character increase in level and fight better tings has always been something I really enjoyed. I don't want a game that doesn't have that, it doesn't make the character feel like your own till you have some good seat time with them, almost think of them as a friend.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 14, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I personally don't mind watching my character progress through quests. Every game has them, I don't see them any different, even if your not killing x of these, it's always a basic kill something or do something layout.
> 
> What I hate is grinding resources, but watching my character increase in level and fight better tings has always been something I really enjoyed. I don't want a game that doesn't have that, it doesn't make the character feel like your own till you have some good seat time with them, almost think of them as a friend.



I like MMO fantasy style games.BUt the only thing i hate are BOT's.I left lineage2 because of too many bots.Hope here will be less annoying bots at the start atleast for some months.When they will swarm all over the servers like a plague.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 14, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I like MMO fantasy style games.BUt the only thing i hate are BOT's.I left lineage2 because of too many bots.Hope here will be less annoying bots at the start atleast for some months.When they will swarm all over the servers like a plague.


Bots starts poring in on the Taiwan servers even during closed beta. 



1Kurgan1 said:


> I personally don't mind watching my character progress through quests. Every game has them, I don't see them any different, even if your not killing x of these, it's always a basic kill something or do something layout.
> 
> What I hate is grinding resources, but watching my character increase in level and fight better tings has always been something I really enjoyed. I don't want a game that doesn't have that, it doesn't make the character feel like your own till you have some good seat time with them, almost think of them as a friend.


The thing about Aion is that the 30s is all about killing X monster a thousand times....


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 14, 2009)

I believe that Israphael name is changing to something else.  There should be a new server name list coming up.  But I might be wrong.

Anyways we should all get on the same server/side.  Try not to be scattered.  I have a preorder so I'll be setting things up on the 18th.


----------



## human_error (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the list of launch servers:

North America:
[East]  Israphel GMT-5
[East]  Zikel GMT-5
[East]  Triniel GMT-5
[East]  Lumiel GMT-5
[East]  Marchutan GMT-5
[East]  Azphel GMT-5

[West] Siel GMT-8
[West] Nezekan GMT-8
[West] Vaizel GMT-8
[West] Kaisinel GMT-8
[West] Yustiel GMT-8
[West] Ariel GMT-8

Europe:
[ENG] Spatalos
[ENG] Telemachus
[ENG] Castor
[ENG] Perento
[ENG] Gorgos

[GER] Kromede
[GER] Thor
[GER] Votan
[GER] Balder

[FRA] Urtem
[FRA] Vidar
[FRA] Suthran

This list is confirmed


----------



## lemode (Sep 15, 2009)

Human Error's list is what I have as well. I'm on the west coast and am already meeting a UK buddy half way. It's only a 100 ms ping difference as far as i could see so i figured it wouldn't impact me that much (famous last words).

What's everyone rolling?

Between Sorc, Ranger, or Assasin...I probably won't pick till the 18th.


----------



## human_error (Sep 15, 2009)

lemode said:


> Human Error's list is what I have as well. I'm on the west coast and am already meeting a UK buddy half way. It's only a 100 ms ping difference as far as i could see so i figured it wouldn't impact me that much (famous last words).
> 
> What's everyone rolling?
> 
> Between Sorc, Ranger, or Assasin...I probably won't pick till the 18th.



Your mate in the UK will need the NA serial key to play on a US server btw (just so they don't get caught out).

I'm rollin' a templar as i loved it in the CBs and since it matches very closely my first MMO pvp character (which was in SW:G and was a jedi tank - couldn't kill very fast but he was amazing at hassling healers so they'd forget about their team and panic heal themselves )


----------



## lemode (Sep 15, 2009)

human_error said:


> Your mate in the UK will need the NA serial key to play on a US server btw (just so they don't get caught out)



he has a na ce ready to go.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 15, 2009)

i got NA key aswell.I will play probably on servers what are GMT-5


----------



## lemode (Sep 15, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i got NA key aswell.I will play probably on servers what are GMT-5



Yep which is why I picked Israphel! GMT-5 is a half way point for my friend and I.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet thanks for the list.  Israphel sound's good to me.  What's side everyone going?


I'm either rolling a Cleric,  doing a Templar again, or gladiator.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 16, 2009)

I will go for gladiator.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone decide what side there going?


----------



## lemode (Sep 18, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Anyone decide what side there going?



I vote Asmodian only becasue Elyos armor looks so fruity...if I decide to roll Ranger or Assassin, I can't stand the idea of having armor that has a unicorn head on my shoulder!

On a side note...I just got my Razer Naga (new mouse) this morning and have been testing it on Warhammer Online most of the day. I am dumbfounded and astounded that a mouse like this hasn't come out till now! I could have bypassed learning keybinds 1 through = system all together! This mouse will be great for melee and the ranger as I’ve officially ruled a sorcerer out!

I know its $79 but honestly it’s a worthwhile investment as it’s a well built piece of hardware from Razer!

**edit**and before anyone reads this rave review and says something stupid like I am a Razer employee or paid or whatever other stupid shit people say, shove it! I am just a happy ass consumer!


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 18, 2009)

lemode said:


> I vote Asmodian only becasue Elyos armor looks so fruity...if I decide to roll Ranger or Assassin, I can't stand the idea of having armor that has a unicorn head on my shoulder!
> 
> On a side note...I just got my Razer Naga (new mouse) this morning and have been testing it on Warhammer Online most of the day. I am dumbfounded and astounded that a mouse like this hasn't come out till now! I could have bypassed learning keybinds 1 through = system all together! This mouse will be great for melee and the ranger as I’ve officially ruled a sorcerer out!
> 
> ...



The numbered buttons seem awfully small and close together.  Don't you accidentally hit the wrong key quite often?


----------



## lemode (Sep 18, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> The numbered buttons seem awfully small and close together.  Don't you accidentally hit the wrong key quite often?



That’s actually a good question, I did some prep work before I even opened a game up (and yeah I tested Warhammer, Champions Online, and TF2 obviously to see if this was a viable FPS mouse as well).

What I did was opened a word document and practiced hitting the #s in succession forwards and backwards. I did it maybe 50 times and only messed up twice. I did it about 50 more times and messed up once with a double click of the 10 button. I felt ready and tried it in war first...I was able to mow people down just as fast as I do with the standard 1234567890-= (& shift & alt). I honestly didn’t see much of a difference in any case.


----------



## lAin (Sep 18, 2009)

Cleric and Sorcer level 50 on Korean TEST server before the wipe few months ago, first one on the clip!


----------



## human_error (Sep 18, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Anyone decide what side there going?



I'm going elyos. I've always been on the dark side of an MMO (swg - empire, wow - hoard, war - chaos, aoc - the snake guys (can tell i didnt like aoc), citiesxl - bad mayor who ruined cities). This time i wanted to play a good guy, plus i love the white/cream wings the elyos get - give me those on asmo and i'd be back to the dark side.

My issue is deciding on a server - anyone  playing on EU servers gonna say what server they are choosing - i don't wanna accidentally end up on the unofficial spanish server or summit...


----------



## Maelstrom (Sep 18, 2009)

human_error said:


> I'm going elyos. I've always been on the dark side of an MMO (swg - empire, wow - hoard, war - chaos, aoc - the snake guys (can tell i didnt like aoc), citiesxl - bad mayor who ruined cities). This time i wanted to play a good guy, plus i love the white/cream wings the elyos get - give me those on asmo and i'd be back to the dark side.
> 
> My issue is deciding on a server - anyone  playing on EU servers gonna say what server they are choosing - i don't wanna accidentally end up on the unofficial spanish server or summit...



http://www.aionsource.com/forum/european-server-forums/

Heres the european server forums on aionsource.com. It seems they are split by language. You could also find a guild to join there (if you want, that is), as they should be posting on what server they are going to.


----------



## human_error (Sep 18, 2009)

Maelstrom said:


> http://www.aionsource.com/forum/european-server-forums/
> 
> Heres the european server forums on aionsource.com. It seems they are split by language. You could also find a guild to join there (if you want, that is), as they should be posting on what server they are going to.



I know which servers have been designated different languages, however there are no spanish servers so unofficially the spanish community is gonna use an english language one (and make it spanish unofficially). I was only wandering if anyone else has chosen a english EU server yet from here, at least then i'd know someone. I also don't join guilds before i've had a chance to play with them in game for some time, i usually wait for a good guild to shoot me an invite before i join.

Thanks for the link though (dont take this as me being ungreatful, im just interested in TPU EU aioners  )


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well As of right now Im doing the following:


Israphel [East] : Asmodian/Elyos: Templar, Guardian or Cleric.

Put what server you plan on going to and the side.


----------



## lemode (Sep 18, 2009)

I've already said Israphel, Asmodian,and, Scout.

US pre select is up in 20 minutes...I'll post my name after I get it


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 18, 2009)

I waiting to choose my name  and it will be Arciks if available.
in server Israphel,Asmodian,Warrior


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 18, 2009)

Its already 10min past 20:00 and server is still down cant connect


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 18, 2009)

yup down for me as well...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 18, 2009)

Its strangre in beta test i could choose Israphel server but now it dont show me it .I think i got EU servers list now.I choosed Spatanos,Elyos,Warrior,Arciks.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 18, 2009)

All setup on Israphael Asmodian:

Asuo - Templar
Reylos - Cleric


----------



## lemode (Sep 18, 2009)

**EDIT** NC sorted themselves out but the name I wanted wasn't available after I deleted my Elyos toon! I have a scout on Israphael though as a placeholder.


----------



## human_error (Sep 19, 2009)

I have an elyos warrior on Telemachus named "thomas" 

Knowing my luck i've chosen the least populated english speaking server in europe...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2009)

35min to go for pre-oder players to start


----------



## human_error (Sep 20, 2009)

Been messing around on their new website - the 3D java character viewer is very decent. Here is my new character waiting to go:

http://uk.aiononline.com/characters/Telemachus/Thomas

I'm very impressed with the features on the website.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 20, 2009)

human_error said:


> Been messing around on their new website - the 3D java character viewer is very decent. Here is my new character waiting to go:
> 
> http://uk.aiononline.com/characters/Telemachus/Thomas
> 
> I'm very impressed with the features on the website.



Hmm...says I have no characters available?  Do you have to do something for them to show up?

EDIT: NM Theres a small drop down box.


----------



## human_error (Sep 20, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Hmm...says I have no characters available?  Do you have to do something for them to show up?
> 
> *EDIT: NM Theres a small drop down box.*



Took me ages to find it too - seems a bit of a bad design decision tbh.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 20, 2009)

human_error said:


> Took me ages to find it too - seems a bit of a bad design decision tbh.



Neat find.

Mind doesn't show current item's or anything along those lines yet.  It must take a bit of time to update.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2009)

ye i found my char too made quick link in to signature to see it for public how am i performing in AION


----------



## human_error (Sep 20, 2009)

Arciks said:


> ye i found my char too made quick link in to signature to see it for public how am i performing in AION



Good idea. 

/copies. 

**edit** 

it's go time people! See you in a few days...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2009)

WTF wheni get to game it shows that server is full and i must wait 30min to get in to it  this sucks a big time.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 20, 2009)

Arciks said:


> WTF wheni get to game it shows that server is full and i must wait 30min to get in to it  this sucks a big time.



lol well 400k are trying to login..


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yah.....30min wait lol



Im up and playing.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2009)

Im almost lvl7 now going well will play for about 1h maybe  NIce game atleast drop is good in final version.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well my game crashed..I ran a repair and it patched it back to version 1.0.....wtf..


----------



## lemode (Sep 20, 2009)

My friend just emailed me and told me he wasn’t going to play since he didn’t like the PvP in CB. Last week he told me he was going to play and we agreed on a server he was the only reason I was even going to bother with AION. Oh well at least I don’t have to pick the game up on Tuesday. I can’t stand fantasy (swords daggers shields mages that kind of garbage) MMOs anyway.


----------



## human_error (Sep 21, 2009)

Well i just finished my 12 hour start session - got to almost lv17 which is further than i got on a single character in the CBs. I'm very impressed to be honest - there were a LOT of people playing and there was only 1 lag spike which everyone noticed (which laster about 30 seconds). I didnt see any other complaints about lag and i never encountered any, so it is the smoothest MMO launch i have been in.

Gameplay wise i found it quite fun (although it is an MMO so not really any new kinds of quest - all are still kill x, collect y, deliver to z) but it still kept me hooked for 12 hours without any issues, other than now i am very tiered  Curse my body and its inability to go without sleep! :shadedshu


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 21, 2009)

i am full of this bullshit of server is full,please wait in quene.I got 5h to wait when i will be aible to play i will demand from ncsoft extra days of play because of that i cant play in my free time,because when i got free time about 4hours i need to wait that 4hours to log in.


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 22, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i am full of this bullshit of server is full,please wait in quene.I got 5h to wait when i will be aible to play i will demand from ncsoft extra days of play because of that i cant play in my free time,because when i got free time about 4hours i need to wait that 4hours to log in.



50 cents a day.... That is all.


----------



## human_error (Sep 22, 2009)

Biggest login queue i have had is 3 mins - and ive been playing a lot (and logging in/out at peak times). I'm on telemachus which is meant to be very good for uk peeps - i've read that spatalos is the one with too many people atm.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry, but I didn't read all the pages.

Is this game free? lol


----------



## lemode (Sep 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Sorry, but I didn't read all the pages.
> 
> Is this game free? lol



nope it's P2P


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 22, 2009)

Metal-Head said:


> 50 cents a day.... That is all.



I dont care about money 50p or 1p.The fact is if they run game they should get it done correctly so everyone who ordered game can play when he want or when he can.But when i get 5-8h quene its totaly nonsence.how am i suppose to play game when i cant even get in to it.thats not what I am paying for.And i dont want switch servers,why should I.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this game really that good? (or any good for that matter)?


----------



## lemode (Sep 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Is this game really that good? (or any good for that matter)?



NC games are made well and function well...they just employ mechanics that are safe and old school. nothing fresh and new other than graphics. City of was the only title under NCs name that I played for more than 3 months.

Heavy Korean grinds = BORING even though Aion's 35-45 grind isn't nearly as mind numbing as Lineage's grind.

+ the PvP was just okay and would get boring after a few months.

I've said in another thread somewhere that Warhammer spoiled me. If i can't PvP from rank 1 then i don't really want to grind 25 levels just to see what's fun to PvP with when I finally hit 50 and in Aion you need to grind to 25 to even PvP.

I am just going to wait for Jumpgate Evolution and or Bioshock 2's multiplayer.


----------



## Metal-Head (Sep 23, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I dont care about money 50p or 1p.The fact is if they run game they should get it done correctly so everyone who ordered game can play when he want or when he can.But when i get 5-8h quene its totaly nonsence.how am i suppose to play game when i cant even get in to it.thats not what I am paying for.And i dont want switch servers,why should I.



I think your expectations are way too high....  The game has just been "officially" released.  No mmo is ever perfect, especially at launch.  And I don't know what server you are playing on to get an 8 hour queue...  I've seen 45 minutes at prime time hours and I'm on Siel, which I'm pretty sure is a popular server.

tldr: You have unreal expectations.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 23, 2009)

i am on spatalos europe server.And no matter when i log on i get 4-8h wait time.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2009)

How's this game going on the US side of things? I'm really interested in it, a friend of mine got me hooked back on mmo's with DDO for free, but claims Aion is DDO on crack, speed, awesomeness and badassness with an extra helping of brutal. I like NCSoft games...Guild Wars was the only MMO where I finished the story on PvE more than once, or even once all the way thru...I'm not used to a P2P game, but I've read and heard this one is worth it.

I'm also looking at Fallen Earth...I like it's Fallout-esque idea for an MMO for sure but hear it's polish really sucks. So Aion seems to be the way to go...I can get the Collector's Edition for just under $38 right now on sale @ g2play.net, (got NFS Shift from there for $26, damn good racer for that price!). Is this game worth paying for as an investment? I'm getting back into MMO's, but nothing's really got my attention in recent years since I finally put GW down (for the most part).

I am hoping to see more "mini-reviews" here, and plan on doing some for games I do play...but for now I'd like to read more about this game before I make a decision.


----------



## human_error (Sep 28, 2009)

Kursah said:


> How's this game going on the US side of things? I'm really interested in it, a friend of mine got me hooked back on mmo's with DDO for free, but claims Aion is DDO on crack, speed, awesomeness and badassness with an extra helping of brutal. I like NCSoft games...Guild Wars was the only MMO where I finished the story on PvE more than once, or even once all the way thru...I'm not used to a P2P game, but I've read and heard this one is worth it.
> 
> I'm also looking at Fallen Earth...I like it's Fallout-esque idea for an MMO for sure but hear it's polish really sucks. So Aion seems to be the way to go...I can get the Collector's Edition for just under $38 right now on sale @ g2play.net, (got NFS Shift from there for $26, damn good racer for that price!). Is this game worth paying for as an investment? I'm getting back into MMO's, but nothing's really got my attention in recent years since I finally put GW down (for the most part).
> 
> I am hoping to see more "mini-reviews" here, and plan on doing some for games I do play...but for now I'd like to read more about this game before I make a decision.



Well i've decided to stick with AION as my MMO for at least the rest of 2009. The polish of the game is fantastic because it has been out for so long in Korea & China so it feels very good. 

It hasn't become a grind fest for me yet, but i am only lvl21 at the moment and have plenty of quests to go through (although i hear it gets a little quieter for quests in the mid 30s until you hit the cap at 50) but you are meant to pvp from 30 as you should have learned how to play your character by then and so can participate well in pvp battles.

Here is a list of the MMOs i've played in this year, with reasons i dropped them:

AOC - good graphics, but as soon as you leave the starting area you have no idea WTF to do.
WAR - Lacks serious amounts of polish - i think i made a list of about 25 bugs in the interface when i played for a few days, so i gave up as that's just lazy programming.
WOW - was my main MMO for a couple of years, but recently it's been boring raids and the people playing have serious superiority complexes a lot of the time.
SWG - My first MMO but now it is dying - servers are very quiet, pvp is very hard to find now so i can't do anything in the game anymore.

AION has built well over all of these games - it has a good starting area but continues to guide you through your leveling until your 30s where i hear you do start to grind as well as raid. It is well polished as i said above - i've only found a couple of minor terrain bugs where i'd got where i shouldn't have but it just warped me back to the nearest safe ground which i could walk on. The community is overall quite fun and helpful - you can block people from being able to see your gear in game so you can avoid the snobbery that is so common in WOW these days. It is also a PvP end-game with a huge pvp section called the Abyss (as well as "rifts" that randomly open between zones allowing raiding parties to enter enemy levelling territory for lvl20+ characters and cause some havoc).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 28, 2009)

I made my first 10$ with AION as correspondent on mmorpg.com


----------



## newconroer (Sep 29, 2009)

human_error said:


> Well i've decided to stick with AION as my MMO for at least the rest of 2009. The polish of the game is fantastic because it has been out for so long in Korea & China so it feels very good.
> 
> It hasn't become a grind fest for me yet, but i am only lvl21 at the moment and have plenty of quests to go through (although i hear it gets a little quieter for quests in the mid 30s until you hit the cap at 50) but you are meant to pvp from 30 as you should have learned how to play your character by then and so can participate well in pvp battles.
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean about AOC and not knowing where to go. The main map tells you the level range for areas, and the quests you get immediately after Tortage hint where you should be going, if anything just by the npc you have to visit in '...so and so lands..'
With exception to LOTRO it's probably the last recent MMO, where you aren't completely funnelled into leveling in ONE area until you reach a certain level, then move on, as opposed to Aion, which is completely linear.

People keep talking about how Aion is so polished..well I'd bloody hope so, it's WoW 2.0 in visuals, mechanics and parts of the theme. 

It doesn't mean it sucks, but this que issue is laughable. Why do people defend companies when they regurgitate (as an Aion forum user so elegantly put it) the same old MMOs with the same old boring mechanics? If you're using a cloned template, how on Earth can you go wrong, so wrong that you have five hour que times?

I feel bad for some people in a way - stuck in a que for sub-par quality game. What a slap in the face.
But NCsoft has really shot themselves in the foot by not doing something else that could be new to the MMO market, and that's proper server allocation and location. As we've been discussing on Aion forums, we cannot understand why they have six ENG servers labelled ENG and NOT "UK" and expect everyone and their brother from all of Europe to cram into them. Do they really think people are going to play on the Deutsch or Spanish server when they know the ENG are more populated? And as you know, every MMO idiot thinks massive population is a good thing, but it's not, it's the worst. Putting latency aside, over crowded servers ruin game play and the economic market there-in.

They need to block IPs to UK based servers from people out of a certain range, and institute centralized European servers for people who are English speaking. Everyone wins that way.



The only really great thing about Aion, is that there's lots of gear that isn't bind only. Meaning you can get good and use-able equipment, that CAN be RESOLD. This is something that's been lacking for a number of years now with MMOs.


----------



## human_error (Sep 30, 2009)

newconroer said:


> Not sure what you mean about AOC and not knowing where to go. The main map tells you the level range for areas, and the quests you get immediately after Tortage hint where you should be going, if anything just by the npc you have to visit in '...so and so lands..'
> With exception to LOTRO it's probably the last recent MMO, where you aren't completely funnelled into leveling in ONE area until you reach a certain level, then move on, as opposed to Aion, which is completely linear.
> 
> People keep talking about how Aion is so polished..well I'd bloody hope so, it's WoW 2.0 in visuals, mechanics and parts of the theme.
> ...



Well in AOC not knowing where to go was exactly my problem - i was in a zone which was designated for my level, but if i tried to leave i would get wiped out by a group of mobs many many levels too high to tackle, so i didn't know where to go. As for calling AION linear i disagree as i am leveling in 2 zones at the same time at the moment - both with quests designated for my level, which is good enough - i didn't buy the game to get a choice in my quests i chose it for the end game.

Your comments on AION being WOW2.0 seem a little naieve as WOW is a clone of previous fantasy based MMOs  - all MMOs carry almost the same featureset but it is the delivery of those features and the lack of bugs which makes a game well polished - something WAR significantly lacks as there are bugs everywhere. I keep hearing about the queue issue - but even though i've played every day since headstart i havn't encountered past the first day of headstart where i waited about 4 mins to get in - i've never queued since and i play at peak times (3pm, 4pm, 5pm and 6pm are times i've roughly logged in at on different days and not hit any queues). The servers are not overpopulated - there are caps for populations on the servers. They will seem very busy at the moment as everyone and their Mom is levelling through the same levels so those areas are very busy, once the gap widens between heavy and casual player levels then the server will seem adequately populated. 

I also disagree that this is a sub par game, i know i probably seem quite fanboyish about this game to you as i'm defending it on all of your points but it is because i disagree with some of them and others are just plain wrong (ie the queues which i am yet to see). The game features which are implemented work very well, there are no significant bugs, server stability is perfect (i've not seen a server go down, which is unheard of for an MMO launch). The queue thing seems like something a lot of wow fanboys have jumped on as their "thing" to use to say AION is rubbish. I'm sure there have been queues but i am yet to see them on Telemachus and a lot of people (not everyone, i do know there were queues on headstart for some servers) who do say the queues are terrible have not even played the game and are just repeating what they have heard.

I also disagree with the locking down a server for the UK - i enjoy playing with europeans as long as the chat channels are in english only. This has stayed true so far in AION and i have only seen a couple of non-english messages in general chat which were recruitment messages for european guilds - usually followed by an apology for using non-english in general chat by the person posting it. I've been in a PVP group with a bunch of Italians and a Dutch player and we all spoke english (not perfect, but good enough to be able to understand each other fully) so there isn't really a problem with languages yet (i'd rather have that than very quiet servers for UK only people).


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 19, 2009)

For anyone that is still interested in this game 
If done right this might draw me back to this chore.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw5xaHsp2t8


----------



## human_error (Dec 19, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> For anyone that is still interested in this game
> If done right this might draw me back to this chore.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw5xaHsp2t8



I'm still just about at it, i'm probably gonna hold off it a little until they do something about the lvl40-50 grind, as there are very few quests and i don't like grinding mobs for 3 hours to get ~3% of my xp bar full to die because some idiot dumps a bunch of mobs on me and to lose all the xp i just got (which cannot be recovered).

The visions trailer does look good, but the game is getting harder and harder to force myself to mindlessly grind day in day out.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 20, 2009)

gathering ruined it for me.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 20, 2009)

I did give Aion more of a chance.

I found that(although it's crud overall) the crafting system was easy enough that I was able to get a good corner hold on the market and made A LOT of money(by level 20sh I had over four million Kinah- and it was nice to not have to go running around the world trying to fight with people over materials that might be necessary to skill-up your crafting(since it's all done in-house with work orders).

I also got my character 'maxed' out so to speak, with very good gear, and etc.

I was able to brave Abyss to the point where I could take down groups of the griefers by myself(usually), and also go exploring without too much fear of being intercepted. I often found that in the lower levels/center-core, that there was rarely anyone griefing. Most people that far down would rather leave you alone, then risk dying and having to come all the way back down. I additionally got through several siege battles - which I have to say are utterly retarded. It's a bunch of people standing at choke points on either side of an objective, and the majority of them won't cross some invisible line because they don't want to die. 

I did all the dungeons available, i.e. Kadan Mines, Fire Temple, Training Camp etc.etc.

However nothing about the game stood head and shoulders above the rest, and even though they sorted a lot of the que time issues, as well as private player /bazaar shops, it wasn't enough.

By level 35 I was completely burnt out. I'd seen everything I could and done everything I could up to that point, and there's nothing between there and level 50 that's fundamentally different. 

I'm glad that I found Fallen Earth, because it's so laid back and really suits my solo playstyle. You make your character self-sufficient, and don't have to reroll 'alts.'


----------

